# Skillung!



## forenacc (14. April 2009)

Heyho Comm,

Die Priesterskillung würde mich von vielen Leuten auch mal interessieren...

Als Priest/Mage  soll man den Supporter spielen eigentlich kein Problem, wäre das mit den TP nicht so eingeschränkt.

TalentPunkte- + eXpirientPoint-Schulden will ich damit nicht ansprechen, da diese im Endeffeckt nicht außer Zeit beeinflussen.

Ich will damit ansprechen das man mehrere Attacken einfach weglassen/auslassen muss und sie nicht skillen kann, weil man andere skillen will.

Im Allgemeinen Fall wurde mir häufiger gesagt man soll so Skillen:

Wellenpanzer: Maximal
Regenerieren: Maximal

|-------- --------|
| Rest auf DMG |  <-- Hier fängt es schon an zu hapern.
|-------- --------|

Wenn ich so skillen will, kommt es auf jeden Fall in Sachen DMG schon zu kurz, da nicht für alle Attacken die benötigten Talentpunkte reichen.

Dann will man sich noch auf Support konzentrieren, 
sprich: Buffs etc.
Wenn man vorraus denkt fast ein unmögliches Ding.

Aber ab vom Support, wenn man sich auf Heilung konzentrieren will. Hier ist es genau der selbe Fall.


----------



## Vervane (15. April 2009)

Also ich denke es ist Geschmackssache aber ich hab nur wenig in Wellenpanzer gesetzt und dafür auf Heilung und den Hot wobei Heilung immer auf max gehalten wir und der HoT so wie skillpunkte da sind.

An Dmg Spells hab ich DoT auf max und den Cast so das es zum DoT passt. Buffs sind bei mir aber auch immer nur so auf 1/2 max. Mit dem lvln und als Supporter komm ich bis ganz gut klar.

Aber wenn ich max hab skill ich dann total auf Support


----------



## forenacc (15. April 2009)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort, 
wenn ich LvL 50 bin farme ich dann erstmal noch TP oder geht das gar nicht mehr? //Sry ist mir noch nicht bekannt

Bei mir Steht fest das ich mit Level 30 auf jeden Fall Neu skille...

Voraussichtlich werde ich so skillen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wellenpanzer: maximal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Regenerieren: maximal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kette des Lichts: maximal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gunst des Lebens: maximal

Hier dann noch die Frage was für Supporter oder Heiler übrig bleibt... 

Falls als Heiler noch möglich sollte man 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaube 

noch hoch machen und natürlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heilung

Wäre das eine gute Skillung? //Einzige DMG wäre halt "Kette des Lichts"


----------



## Ramza (13. Dezember 2009)

forenacc schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Antwort,
> wenn ich LvL 50 bin farme ich dann erstmal noch TP oder geht das gar nicht mehr? //Sry ist mir noch nicht bekannt
> 
> Bei mir Steht fest das ich mit Level 30 auf jeden Fall Neu skille...
> ...



Kette des Lichts nicht skillen dafür: 
Knochenkälte maximal
und 
Reissende flut soweit wie möglich 
und 
Regeneration immer etwa 10 unter der max Stufe halten
Wellenpanzer ebenfals etwa 10-15 unter der max stufe


----------



## Det_Gierschlund (16. Dezember 2009)

wenn du, als priester, in die verschiedenen instanzen mitgenommen werden möchtest solltest du dich mehr auf die gruppenheilung fixieren und diese maxen. um solo zu spielen empfehle ich dir den magier, es reicht also wenn du beim magier die schadensskills hochhälst. in einer instanz erwartet niemand von einem priester das er beulen macht, aber alle dursten nach ner 5000er gruppenheilung. es ist schwer nen guten heiler zu leveln, dazu müssen dann eben die tq`s und freunde herhalten. die damageskills kannst solltest du mmn später bei ausreichend heilvolumen nachziehen


----------



## Shakrax (4. Februar 2010)

danke das ihr darüber redet da ich mir mit den Skillung auch nicht wirklich sicher bin 
Jetzt weiß ich weniugstens was ich skillen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich skil als Priester/Magier für den Priester auf jeden Fall Reißende Flut und Heilung 
Die Buffs skill ich bis jezz nicht immer max sondern immer ein paar Level unter mir
Wollt ich nur noch eben dazu sagen :-P


----------



## Lyrisia (25. Februar 2010)

Also meiner meinung nach sollte knochenkälte nie auf max sein da der schden nur minimal steigt aba die manakosten explodieren (da ist nen guter stab viel entscheidender)
Knochenkälte auf ca. lvl 20
Reißende Flut max
Gebet halt so hoch das der schaden passt

Regenerieren
Gruppenheilung 1/2 max reicht anfangs locker aus
Heilung nicht auf max haben (10 lvl unter klassen lvl reicht)
Glaube möglichst hoch

ansonsten noch
Gunst des Lebens

später dann noch
Kette des Lichts
Magischer Schutz
Verstärkter Angriff


----------



## Shakrax (19. März 2010)

Ich habe einen Char mit Magier 30 Priester 29
Also ich persöhnlich skille nur Reißende Flut (nur mit reißender Flut komme ich im moment noch gut mir aus )
und ndatürlich Knochenkälte
Und Regenieren habe ich immer auf max und Gruppen auch skilen aber ich mach das nicht max
So werd ich meinen char skillen


----------



## tbenji26 (18. Mai 2010)

hmm also ich habe meinen Priester nur auf heilug getrimmt. Alles was mit heilung zu tun hat max. Kette max flut max so bekomme ich mops gelegt und soll auch nur für notfall sein... als priester spielt man eher ohne wirkliche kämpfe da stooflappen eh nicht viel vertragen. Joa bis jetzt war es sehr hilfreich um in inst. zu kommen viele grp suchen gute priester die heilen und keine die schaden machen


----------

